# Letztes Änderungs-Datum als Version automatisch eintragen



## DerKleineMuck (14. Jul 2011)

Hi,

wie kann man das letzte Änderungs-Datum in seinen Java Code automatisch eintragen? Ich wollte meine Packete nicht durcheinander kriegen.

Grüße Markus


----------



## turtle (14. Jul 2011)

Sollte das Source-Code-Control-System können


----------



## DerKleineMuck (14. Jul 2011)

turtle hat gesagt.:


> Sollte das Source-Code-Control-System können


Weißt Du wie das unter Eclipse geht, oder muss ich einen seperaten Beitrag in Eclipse machen?


----------



## mmz (14. Jul 2011)

Datei auswählen -> Team -> Show Properties -> add a property :

Bei property name "svn:keywords" auswählen und dann das/die entsprechende/n Keyword/s eintragen.
Wenn die Keywords dann im source gefunden werden (mit $keyword$ denk ich), können diese ersetzt werden. Das Anlegen der svn properties geht natürlich erst wenn die Datei schon committed wurde.

Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (14. Jul 2011)

Wenn du kein SCM nutzen möchtest, dann kannst du dir das

http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/86434-datum-code-einfuegen-shortcut.html

ansehen.. 

Außerdem tracet das Betriebssystem das letzte Änderungsdatum.


----------



## DerKleineMuck (14. Jul 2011)

mmz hat gesagt.:


> Datei auswählen -> Team -> Show Properties -> add a property :
> 
> Bei property name "svn:keywords" auswählen und dann das/die entsprechende/n Keyword/s eintragen.
> Wenn die Keywords dann im source gefunden werden (mit $keyword$ denk ich), können diese ersetzt werden. Das Anlegen der svn properties geht natürlich erst wenn die Datei schon committed wurde.
> ...


Diese Option gibt es bei mir nicht nur Apply Patch, Show local History und Share Project.


----------

